# Now - Sign-ups for Family Members Self-Help Online Course



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

This was sent to me via Co-Cure, and thought I'd share it. Might be good for our family and friends!--------------------------------------------*Sign-ups for New Family Members Self-Help Online Course*The CFIDS & Fibromyalgia Self-Help Program is now accepting sign-ups for the Spring session of our new online course for family members and friends of people with CFS and/or fibromyalgia. The class will begin on April 9 and last four weeks. Registration ends April 5. The cost is $25. The course offers information about CFS and fibromyalgia, as well as ideas for how class members can both help their loved one and take care of themselves. Because the course is conducted as an email discussion group, participants will also learn how other people in similar situations deal with the issues created by CFS and fibromyalgia. Visit our website to learn more and to register: www.CFIDSselfhelp.org/course_for_family.htm The CFIDS and Fibromyalgia Self-Help program is a non-profit organization that has conducted more than 190 self-management classes since itâ€™s founding in 1998. The course for family and friends is one of four online courses and groups we offer. Bruce Campbell, Director CFIDS & Fibromyalgia Self-Help Program


----------

